# Proroid? Legit?



## Kualaberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Some bull happened first time I tried buying gear from musclegear, idk what went wrong so I'm not blaming MG. But my pack never arrived.


Anyways.


Has anyone used pro roid before? Im looking at the Terragon Test E and Tbol


Thanks,

Kuala


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 8, 2014)

Did you take up this problem with your supplier or just chalk it up as a loss? If that is a dotcom then i wouldn't trust it. Just me tho as Ive been burned by a dotcom already


----------



## Kualaberry (Dec 8, 2014)

I chalked it up as a loss. It was a dotcom.

Good private sources are so hard to find. Maybe one day ill get lucky n find a good one who knows lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2014)

Wait... so you never went back to the source to ask where the pack was?


----------



## chuckman (Dec 8, 2014)

M.G. has a reshipment 50/50 they split the loss you must remember they don't ship to the states there Canadian domestic only !!!
Ive never ordered from them but my friend makes orders and i have gone in with him and never had a problem.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 8, 2014)

booo .com sites. .net sites too


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 8, 2014)

Kualaberry said:


> Im looking at the Terragon Test E and Tbol



i prefer the basil test e but that is just me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 8, 2014)

If they have Pro in the name, they must be legit....


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 8, 2014)

Dot com sites are too risky.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 8, 2014)

Your pack never arrived? That's a new one...:32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Dot com sites are too risky.


What about .gov sites ?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What about .gov sites ?



Those are the most trustworthy


----------



## spraynpray (Dec 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What about .gov sites ?


I heard the turn around is about 3 years


----------

